# Plymouth Coffee Shops



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

Anyone have any recommendations for coffee shops in central Plymouth? Have found myself here unexpectedly for a few days with work hence lack of research / forward planning!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Ando @Jony Might well know...I think he hails from there.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

None really, tspanga he has a Vostok runs it in Mutley plain.


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks. Tried couple places, Jaka Bakery was the winner - food also v nice!


----------

